# LM3886TF, cuanta tension consume?



## ezefernandez25 (Jul 5, 2007)

hola.. disculpen, pero alguien me puede decir con cuanta tension funciona este integrado LM3886TF????? y con cuantos amperes?  porq vi en varios lados y me aparecen en algunos con 18v simetricos, 12A otros dicen con 28 simetricos!! ,otros  que al fuente debe proporcionar 70 vcc simetricos (35+35) con la corriente de 6A.. no se que haceR .. cual me comviene!? toy haciendo un amplificador  de 50w mono.  y tendria que hacer la fuente!! si alguno sabe que por favor me diga .. gracias!!


----------



## mabauti (Jul 5, 2007)

Descargate la hoja de datos ahi viene las especificaciones para diferentes impedancias de carga.


----------



## zopilote (Jul 5, 2007)

El LM3886, es un integrado  amplificador  que te da 68W a 4 ohmios +/-28V ó 50W con 6 ohmios 
+/-35V, usado en stereos y amplificador de bajos. Uno de los lugares donde puedes ver su
su empleo en sistemas mono y paralelo es en : http://www.shine7.com/audio/audio.htm
en la página de pablin tambien tratan sobre LM3886, pero las mejores paginas estan en ingles, ruso y chino.
una de mis favoritas una china por sus Placas stereo, pero puedes verlas aquí:






[/url]


----------



## ezefernandez25 (Jul 6, 2007)

bueno muchas gracias por responderme!! voy a ver que hago! lo que sigo sin entender es lo de la corriente! con cuanta funciona!?
otro tema! tengo que hacer la fuente y cuando fui a comprar el trasformador  me dijeron que tenian como maxmimo de 3A es muy poco? cuando lo retifico o lo paso a continua, aumenta la tension total de la fuente? cuanto es el porcentaje?gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 3, 2008)

Miren amigos, yo toy diseñando un nuevo circuito para ese sistema, y me parece muy bueno, a 35+35 volts, consume 2 Ah por canal.
con menos voltaje consume un poquitin mas. si usas un transformador de 24+24volts por 5 Ah ese es comercial, vale unos 115pesos argentinos.


----------



## MFK08 (Jul 3, 2008)

yo me estoy montando un amplificador estereo con estos integrados y no se lo que vale un transformador pero si sale ese dinera (115 pesos ) me va a costar un huevo jajaja


----------



## quimypr (Jul 3, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> Miren amigos, yo toy diseñando un nuevo circuito para ese sistema, y me parece muy bueno, a 35+35 volts, consume 2 Ah por canal.
> con menos voltaje consume un poquitin mas. si usas un transformador de 24+24volts por 5 Ah ese es comercial, vale unos 115pesos argentinos.



Ah es una medida de carga electrica no de corriente. Para transformadores e utiliza A (Ampere).


----------



## mnicolau (Jul 3, 2008)

MFK08 dijo:
			
		

> yo me estoy montando un amplificador estereo con estos integrados y no se lo que vale un transformador pero si sale ese dinera (115 pesos ) me va a costar un huevo jajaja



Buenas, es el principal problema el tema transformador, cuesta mucho mas caro q todo el proyecto... yo ando buscando precios de los materiales para armarme un transformador propio, haber si puedo ahorrar un poco de esa forma, justamente para armar este amplificador con el LM3886. 
Por ahora sin mucha suerte, acá en la zona no consigo los materiales, voy a pedir presupuesto en Bs. As.

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 4, 2008)

Con un transformador de 24+24 por 5 A, logras hacer funcionar 3 etapas de LM3886TF, ademas 115 pesos no es tanto para un transformador. hacerlo no creo q t salga menos dinero, pues nunk salen como uno espera, conviene comprar y listo.
yo he posteado calculos y cosas nesecarias para fabricar transformadorr dee hierro pero no creo q convenga hacerlos q comprarlos.


----------



## MFK08 (Jul 4, 2008)

mmm buscando en las cosas viejas encontre una fuente de alimentacion con cargador de bateria de 30A y revise el transformador y me entrega en el secundario 20+20 que rectificado entrega 28+28 suficiente para manejar los dos LM3886TF y el LM12 del woofer

espero que se asi


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 4, 2008)

30 amperes tiene el secundario? ? ?

cone so alimentas dos LM3886TF y 2 LM12clk
jeje
ojala yo tuviese un transformador de esos.


----------



## MFK08 (Jul 4, 2008)

esa es la corriente q suministraba la fuente pero no creo que llegue a esos amperes de todas formas me va a servir y de corriente va a ir sobrado..


----------

